# NEW PICTURES OF EMMY.



## Gini (Aug 17, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]I am willing to NOW say EMMY IS GOING TO MAKE IT!!! She is now kopping an attitude with us!! Isn't that great!! Who ever adopts this wonderful little girl is going to have a winner. A winner in looks and personality! She may be ready to go up for adoption the end of Sept. I would like to keep her here to make sure all is well with this one. I will also be checking if she can be registered. I think she can be as both parents are registered..... If any one is interested in Emmy please get your paperwork in and reserve her. She will be just 9 months old when you get her... I will make sure she is well handled and have her manners prior to leaving. You would have to continue when she arrives. Most importantly you would have to LOVE and play with her~~~ Plenty of loves and horsey treats are a must for our Emmy......[/SIZE]












*[SIZE=14pt]ANY WAY ALL IS WELL WITH EMMY!!!!!![/SIZE]*

*EMMY GRAZING ON REALLY SHORT GRASS*






*EMMY AND JUST 2 OF HER SITTERS*






Will try later to get pictures with the fly masks off. The face flys are brutal right now....


----------



## ErikaS. (Aug 17, 2008)

Yay! Glad to hear she is doing better!


----------



## Champ (Aug 18, 2008)

Glad to hear Emmy is doing so well and that she has someone like you to help her in her time of need


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 18, 2008)

Gini! She looks like a different horse and really "she is!" This is so great, she is such a sweet soul with a streak of mischief. Holler if you've a need again!


----------

